# Guest speaker for the February 8th meeting of the Hudson River Fishermen’s Associatio



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Guest speaker for the February 8th, 2005 meeting of the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association is Captain Tony DiLernia from Rocket Charters and here is some of his background. 

Anthony (Tony) DiLernia is a Professor and Director of Maritime Technology at Kingsborough Community College, a unit of the City University of New York and has also been a USCG licensed Captain for the past 27 years. 
Currently, DiLernia is an appointed member of the Marine Fisheries Advisory Committee, (MAFAC), a policy advisory group to the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration and the United States Department of Commerce. For 12 years, (1991–2002) he also represented New York State on the Mid-Atlantic Fishery Management Council developing fishery regulations.

In addition he is captain of the most familiar sport fishing charter boat in the New York Harbor. His boat's name is Rocket Charters and everyone who fishes the harbor has seen it. He has a reputation of catching some of the East Coast's most sought after gamefish. Check out his web page http://www.rocketcharters.com/. He has also been picked by New York Magazine as the Best of New York.

That's at 7:45 PM on February 8th, 2005 at the Ridgefield Park Elk's Lodge in Ridgefield Park, NJ. Located at the corner of Spruce and Cedars Streets. Everyone is welcome. Non members are requested to give a $2.00 donation. However, a one time free pass, directions and more information on the HRFA can also be obtained through www.HRFA.us 

Guest speaker for the February 8th meeting of the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks for the info I'm going to try to make it there


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

This is a reminder that the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association will have it’s monthly meeting on February 8th starting at 7:45 pm. Again, the guest speaker will be Tony Dilernia from Rocket Charters. He is Captain of the most familiar sport fishing charter boat in the New York Harbor. Don’t miss his talk!

In addition to guest speaker, The HRFA will have free copies of the NJ Angler Magazine, Boaters Digest, Boating on the Hudson Magazines and both the NY and NJ latest editions of the Fisherman’s magazine. These are on a first come first serve basis.

The HRFA only has a few discount Rockland show tickets and a few official HRFA calendars available. Also, the HRFA awards dinner tickets will also be available. Look for these items plus more at the merchandise table. The table will also be open for official HRFA merchandise and raffles. The merchandise table will open up at 7 pm Get there early for yours!

For more information and directions, go to www.hrfa.us

Everyone is welcome, bring a friend!


----------

